# Bic Acoustech PL-200 Thoughts?



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello,
I stumbled across some favorable reviews over at AVS forums about the Bic PL-200 sub, I'm considering adding a second sub to my setup, I have an Epik Legend now and was wondering if anyone has the Bic or could shed some light on it's performance, I could get it shipped for $279. My room is 14' x 26' and after 15' opens up to another room, my setup is along the long wall. I never even heard about this sub until now and would appreciate any input. I probably should just get another Legend but funding is tight. Thanks for listening.
Jeff


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't think you should ever mix subs in the same system. While the bic seems to be a great budget sub, I doubt it could touch the quality of the Epik Legend. Save for the real thing if you need two subs.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Generic said:


> I don't think you should ever mix subs in the same system. While the bic seems to be a great budget sub, I doubt it could touch the quality of the Epik Legend. Save for the real thing if you need two subs.


Thanks Gen, I kind of new what reply I would get, the folks at Epik said that they would give me the discounted price for another Legend as though I Bought two. Needing two, I don't know, wanting two yes. Thanks again my friend.
Jeff


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Two subs is absolutely worth doing, especially if you are sharing the listening experience with others. You can get satisfactory bass in one listening position with one sub, it is much more difficult to do so in multiple listening positions. Besides, that is a huge space you have to fill, one sub just isn't going to do.

The Legend is a quality sub. In light of the fact that you already have one, and that Epik is willing to shoot you a deal on a second one, I recommend saving for another Legend. You wouldn't be saving money getting the Bic, you would be wasting money, IMO.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tesseract said:


> Two subs is absolutely worth doing, especially if you are sharing the listening experience with others. You can get satisfactory bass in one listening position with one sub, it is much more difficult to do so in multiple listening positions. Besides, that is a huge space you have to fill, one sub just isn't going to do.
> 
> The Legend is a quality sub. In light of the fact that you already have one, and that Epik is willing to shoot you a deal on a second one, I recommend saving for another Legend. You wouldn't be saving money getting the Bic, you would be wasting money, IMO.


Thanks tess for your honest and no bull reply. I am extremely happy with the Legend and a second will cost me $470 shipped, $100 discount for another, the $70 shipping is the only problem, wish I lived near Woodstock IL., if I ordered dual subs originally, combined shipping was $105 for both, maybe I could get the discounted shipping since Epik is ready to shoot me a deal as you say for $35 insteand of $70. tess, what's your thoughts on selling the Legend and getting an Empire? Thanks my friend for your time.
Jeff


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

As with the front speakers, it is best to keep subs matched as closely as possible if possible. I completely agree that buying the Bic would ultimately be a waste of money as it will make the overall sound quality poorer than just one sub.:coocoo:


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Superior Audio said:


> As with the front speakers, it is best to keep subs matched as closely as possible if possible. I completely agree that buying the Bic would ultimately be a waste of money as it will make the overall sound quality poorer than just one sub.:coocoo:


Thanks, I totally agree, I don't know what I was thinking, I'm impressed with one Legend and woild have to be out of my mind of thinking that pairing it with something less would be an improvement. Appreciate your input.
coocoo, well put.
Jeff


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

needspeed52 said:


> Thanks tess for your honest and no bull reply. I am extremely happy with the Legend and a second will cost me $470 shipped, $100 discount for another, the $70 shipping is the only problem, wish I lived near Woodstock IL., if I ordered dual subs originally, combined shipping was $105 for both, maybe I could get the discounted shipping since Epik is ready to shoot me a deal as you say for $35 insteand of $70. tess, what's your thoughts on selling the Legend and getting an Empire? Thanks my friend for your time.
> Jeff


Jeff - If you are talking about selling the Legend and getting a single Empire, then no, I would get a second Legend instead.

If you are considering selling the Legend and getting two Empires, well that is another story! 

Bang for the buck, Epik is giving you a sweet deal on a second Legend, that is the economically sound way to go and probably what I would do.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tesseract said:


> Jeff - If you are talking about selling the Legend and getting a single Empire, then no, I would get a second Legend instead.
> 
> If you are considering selling the Legend and getting two Empires, well that is another story!
> 
> Bang for the buck, Epik is giving you a sweet deal on a second Legend, that is the economically sound way to go and probably what I would do.


Thanks tess, made up my mind to go with the second Legend, you are right, the folks at Epik have real good PR and have answered a myriad of questions from me promptly. They are great to do business with, at $400 for another sealed dual 12" driver sub I can't go wrong. Thanks tess again.
Jeff


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff - Enjoy, and let us know how the second sub treats you!


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tesseract said:


> Jeff - Enjoy, and let us know how the second sub treats you!



Will do my friend.


----------

